# Gute Spots in Schleswig-Holstein-Mitte?



## Edasurc (18. Januar 2012)

Moin moin,

ich habe mir gerade mein erstes Dirtbike gekauft, bin nun natürlich jeden Tag am üben, aber nur auf der Straße.
Ich würde auch gerne mal in einem Dirtpark üben.
Allerdings ist es schwer hier in der Nähe etwas zu finden. Ich wohne in 25774 Lunden, zwischen Husum und Heide. Der Nahegelegenste liegt 90km entfernt.
Für ein bisschen üben finde ich das doch recht weit entfernt, deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand in der näheren Umgebung von Dithmarschen irgendetwas kennt?!
Ein paar kleine Jumps würden mir für den Anfang reichen.

Vielen dank schonmal für die Antworten.

Gruß,


----------



## Terry007 (29. Januar 2012)

Es gibt ein kleines nettes Gelände in Husum (Mäuseberge). Mir fällt auf schlag aber auch keine Schanze ein. Aber es ist schon ein Gelände in dem am mal die Federelemente etwas arbeiten lassen kann. Hier an der Westküste sind noch keine echten Spots gesichtet worden meines wissens.  Aber die Mäuseberge kennst du ja wahrscheinlich schon. Sonst kannst dich ja mal melden. 


Gruß Terry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collateral (16. Februar 2012)

In Bredstedt gab es vor Ewigkeiten mal eine BMX-Bahn mit ein paar guten Jumps. Die war jedoch jahrelang verfallen und verwahrlost. Ich habe nur vor längeren mal Gerüchte gehört, dass da wieder Leute rumfahren. Wenn Du willst, schaue ich gern mal nach, wenn ich das nächste mal im hohen Norden bin.

Aber ein paar Jumps sollten ja eigentlich nicht das Problem sein! Such Dir doch ein paar Gleichgesinnte, schnappt euch Schaufeln und baut euch irgendwo ein paar geile Tables etc. Genug Platz habt ihr ja in Eiderstedt und Umgebung


----------



## crasscore (13. Januar 2014)

Hier ist ein schöner link
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike-park-burg-privatstrecken-dithmarschen-schleswig-holstein.677124/


----------

